# dogwood natural



## bj000 (Jul 21, 2011)

,


----------



## Ry-shot (Jul 22, 2011)

i like it... strangely enough lol


----------



## strikewzen (Jun 18, 2010)

so glad to see you 2 back together BJ, you did work that natural like a true master, WOW


----------



## bj000 (Jul 21, 2011)

its a super nice natural.. amanda was wearing it around her neck like a necklace and it got me thinking about making mini slingshot necklaces .. i made one out of bocote. not banded yet. but ill take a pic.

so this bocote mini will be shot like a pfs, but worn around the neck. i might do up a whole range of mini's for jewelry .


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

Nice job finishing that one, BJ.


----------



## AlmostHuman (Jul 10, 2011)

A big thumbs up for the mini bocote shooter , the dogwood is the danglies too !

Pat


----------



## El Topo (Jun 8, 2011)

cool slingshot! cool girl! congrats bj


----------



## Bob Fionda (Apr 6, 2011)

Good Work on an axcellent frame. Very nice the mini and your girlfriend too!


----------



## flippinout (Jul 16, 2010)

You did a LOT of work on that one!!

Did you take pictures before you started, cause that fork was chunky funky fo sho!

I know how hard you worked on that one, good job!!


----------



## bj000 (Jul 21, 2011)

flippinout said:


> You did a LOT of work on that one!!
> 
> Did you take pictures before you started, cause that fork was chunky funky fo sho!
> 
> I know how hard you worked on that one, good job!!


i honestly forgot to take a picture! as far as dogwood is concerned , i did a lot of work, but compared to my other frames, i did not do as much.. I felt like the shape was already there, and i didn't have to do too much to it. Thanks again, nathan. You have made me love dogwood. It is so goddamned hard. its unbelievable how dense it is
.


----------



## Ry-shot (Jul 22, 2011)

LOVE THE MINI ONE !!!!!!!! and i love the natural toooo


----------



## marcus sr (Jun 5, 2011)

beautiful work on that fork bj,smooth as silk,some poly,lovely,then you go an wrap tape round it??? your work is excellent bj,ur latest posting is outstanding for a natural,lol stay away from the tape mate,all that work you put into ur forks,and then you put tape around it,sorry mate,not bein harsh but your works worth more than that


----------



## bj000 (Jul 21, 2011)

marcus sr said:


> beautiful work on that fork bj,smooth as silk,some poly,lovely,then you go an wrap tape round it??? your work is excellent bj,ur latest posting is outstanding for a natural,lol stay away from the tape mate,all that work you put into ur forks,and then you put tape around it,sorry mate,not bein harsh but your works worth more than that


that isnt tape, marcus. it is silver latex. sparkly silver latex from a sexy latex company sample.


----------



## marcus sr (Jun 5, 2011)

bj000 said:


> beautiful work on that fork bj,smooth as silk,some poly,lovely,then you go an wrap tape round it??? your work is excellent bj,ur latest posting is outstanding for a natural,lol stay away from the tape mate,all that work you put into ur forks,and then you put tape around it,sorry mate,not bein harsh but your works worth more than that


that isnt tape, marcus. it is silver latex. sparkly silver latex from a sexy latex company sample.
[/quote]
then i stand corrected matey, (my bad)you have to admit it does look like tape tho ????? sexy latex?? bj i dont wanna know about ur dressing habits young man lol


----------



## bj000 (Jul 21, 2011)

marcus sr said:


> beautiful work on that fork bj,smooth as silk,some poly,lovely,then you go an wrap tape round it??? your work is excellent bj,ur latest posting is outstanding for a natural,lol stay away from the tape mate,all that work you put into ur forks,and then you put tape around it,sorry mate,not bein harsh but your works worth more than that


that isnt tape, marcus. it is silver latex. sparkly silver latex from a sexy latex company sample.
[/quote]
then i stand corrected matey, (my bad)you have to admit it does look like tape tho ????? sexy latex?? bj i dont wanna know about ur dressing habits young man lol
[/quote]
lol. i should have used black theraband.. would look better.


----------



## Ry-shot (Jul 22, 2011)

bj000 said:


> its a super nice natural.. amanda was wearing it around her neck like a necklace and it got me thinking about making mini slingshot necklaces .. i made one out of bocote. not banded yet. but ill take a pic.
> 
> so this bocote mini will be shot like a pfs, but worn around the neck. i might do up a whole range of mini's for jewelry .


give it mehhhhhh


----------



## bj000 (Jul 21, 2011)

no lol


----------



## Daniel J (Dec 15, 2010)

oooooooo...i like the 2 slingshots in this vid...and the girl, you r so lucky! lol...


----------



## bj000 (Jul 21, 2011)

somedays, i actually wonder how lucky i am lol


----------



## Ry-shot (Jul 22, 2011)

bj000 said:


> no lol


lol







i have way too many so even if you said yes i would have to say GET OFF MAH LAWN !


----------

